# Ashtara



## Goddess_Ashtara

I have joined your forum, so, hello I guess.  I'm not a good or an evil person so chances are I am more understanding and tolerant to everybody than most humans.  

I'm in my mid twenties, and I live a very athletic, spiritual, and sexual lifestyle.  I love nature, especially the desert, and especially at night.  I enjoy listening to Opeth, painting spiritual/ apocalyptic/ demonic/ angelic art,  and discussing religion, or whatever seems interesting at the moment.  

You can call me Ashley or Ashtara.  I chose the pseudonym "Ashtara" by roughly combining my name with "Ishtar" and "Athena".  The mythology of those goddesses reflect a great deal about my own nature.

So... Peace.


----------



## Two Thumbs

If you have any nekkid pics of yourself, please feel free to share.

I won't judge.


----------



## Gracie

Welcome.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Welcome, Ashtara.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Welcome and enjoy!!


----------



## AquaAthena

Hello Ashtara,

I found your introduction to be most interesting and can't wait to join you in good-times, on our Forums.


----------



## derk

I hope you enjoy it here. Welcome.


----------



## April

Hello Ashtara...






Welcome to the USMB...


----------



## katsteve2012

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I have joined your forum, so, hello I guess.  I'm not a good or an evil person so chances are I am more understanding and tolerant to everybody than most humans.
> 
> I'm in my mid twenties, and I live a very athletic, spiritual, and sexual lifestyle.  I love nature, especially the desert, and especially at night.  I enjoy listening to Opeth, painting spiritual/ apocalyptic/ demonic/ angelic art,  and discussing religion, or whatever seems interesting at the moment.
> 
> You can call me Ashley or Ashtara.  I chose the pseudonym "Ashtara" by roughly combining my name with "Ishtar" and "Athena".  The mythology of those goddesses reflect a great deal about my own nature.
> 
> So... Peace.



Welcome.


----------



## Moonglow

Howdy..


----------



## WelfareQueen

Welcome.


----------



## Mr. H.

Welcome.  

Opeth?

You may also be partial to Yes?

No?


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

@Everyone- Thanks for the welcome.  Nice forum you got here.

@Mr.H.-  I listen to music I like from any genre.  

 XXXXX -- Moderation delete -- See Mod Message in thread.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Hon...what you do in your personal life is your business.  I say it again....welcome and enjoy the board.  There are some cool people here.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

WelfareQueen said:


> There are some cool people here.



I can tell already ;-)


----------



## WelfareQueen

She's not getting laid through the actual internet....Although if someone invents that they'll be the richest person since Bill Gates.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I sense a great deal of negativity has arisen... over nothing.  Let there be peace instead.


----------



## WelfareQueen

The two mods who introduced themselves in your thread are really cool.  Ditto Gracie.  Let there be peace otherwise.


----------



## Gracie

This place is cloudy with a LOT of negativity. Avoid the flame zone.

For mellow discussion, go to Cheers, The Coffee Shop, Eye Candy or Eye Candy 2, Non Cliquity Clack Club, The Fireplace, etc. The Lounge area. Otherwise, negativity is gonna smack ya right upside the face and we need new members to STAY.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## WelfareQueen

I think she's been scared straight.    Probably booking reservations for a convent as we speak.


----------



## Gracie

Well, this IS a introduction thread and insults are not allowed. I am surprised from whence it came.


----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> Wow. I didn't see anything wrong with what she said in her OP and I am queen of prudes. You ok, Becki? You are usually very sweet and supportive of newbs.



::cough-cough:: /wheeze ::cough::


----------



## flacaltenn

*Moderation Message:

Let's try to avoid this being the first Intro
Thread to end up in the Flame Zone.. (to my knowledge anyway).

There are special rules here. And every new member deserves a few moments
for introductions. Hopefully as the beginning of a long stay with USMB. 

The special rules for this Intro Forum..  




			These are Welcome Threads. Please focus on Civil Discourse. Be Polite. No Flame Wars. No Derailing. No Neg Repping.
		
Click to expand...


flacaltenn*


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> At least this gal has some clothes on. Some on here are just flat out sleazy with their avis that scream sexual "do anything with anybody" innuendo and not a peep from her about those.
> 
> No, Becki is not like this. I hope something isn't wrong in her personal life.



Oh oh, I didn't know you thought my avi was sleazy......


----------



## Gracie

And no, I did not rat her out.


----------



## Gracie

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least this gal has some clothes on. Some on here are just flat out sleazy with their avis that scream sexual "do anything with anybody" innuendo and not a peep from her about those.
> 
> No, Becki is not like this. I hope something isn't wrong in her personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oh, I didn't know you thought my avi was sleazy......
Click to expand...


Yours is tasteful, dear. There IS a difference of what looked like a *XXXX* crotch up in the air and a "lady" skinny dipping in beautiful waters.


----------



## flacaltenn

Let's start again.. Welcome Ashtara. 
This forum is a judgement free neutral zone. There is an entire spectrum of forums 
all with different rules. So ask for suggestions, meet the community and enjoy the boards..


----------



## Mertex

Ashtara....hope you enjoy posting here.  There's lots of nice people here, and lots of discussions about almost any topic you like, so don't feel like you're not welcomed....hope to see you around and get to know you better.


----------



## Gracie

What they said ^


----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least this gal has some clothes on. Some on here are just flat out sleazy with their avis that scream sexual "do anything with anybody" innuendo and not a peep from her about those.
> 
> No, Becki is not like this. I hope something isn't wrong in her personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oh, I didn't know you thought my avi was sleazy......
Click to expand...



must be...... along with the other women who have posted in the thread.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Wow.  Even the mods are nice.  Kudos to your forum... 

 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]
You've been nothing but cool so far.  Thanks  Don't worry though, I'll survive the more hardcore discussions.  Topics concerning religion, morality, and spirituality, my primary interests here, tend to attract alot of hate, but I can't let that prevent me from posting and reading people's thoughts on those subjects.


----------



## Gracie

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Wow.  Even the mods are nice.  Kudos to your forum...
> 
> [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]
> You've been nothing but cool so far.  Thanks  Don't worry though, I'll survive the more hardcore discussions.  Topics concerning religion, morality, and spirituality, my primary interests here, tend to attract alot of hate, but I can't let that prevent me from posting and reading people's thoughts on those subjects.



Thank you. Tonight, I am going to pull an Animal Spirit Messenger card for this joint. Bad vibes lately. Maybe an animal has a good message for all of us. 

Come on by Cheers. I think I have a job for ya. I really want Trixxie fired.


----------



## Gracie

btw....all the mods are cool. AquaAthena is awesomeness and so is AngelsandDemons. And flacal..and coyote...and AVG JOE and Westwall, and all the rest of them. Cereal Killer is the admin. He is awesome too.

And yes..this is what some may call sucking up. I do it well.


----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least this gal has some clothes on. Some on here are just flat out sleazy with their avis that scream sexual "do anything with anybody" innuendo and not a peep from her about those.
> 
> No, Becki is not like this. I hope something isn't wrong in her personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oh, I didn't know you thought my avi was sleazy......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> must be...... along with the other women who have posted in the thread.
Click to expand...



Welfare Queen has no shame....


----------



## Gracie

WQ is speshul. Like Wake.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oh, I didn't know you thought my avi was sleazy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must be...... along with the other women who have posted in the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare Queen has no shame....
Click to expand...




I know, I know....my cross dressing black man dressed as Bo Derek is a real slut.  I can't help it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Two Thumbs said:


> If you have any nekkid pics of yourself, please feel free to share.
> 
> I won't judge.



Immediately going for the naked pics eh? I think we need to find you a girlfriend


----------



## Avatar4321

BTW welcome Ash


----------



## Avatar4321

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I sense a great deal of negativity has arisen... over nothing.  Let there be peace instead.



If you want to avoid negativity, I'd avoid people. Particularly here. Sadly, there are alot of negative people around.


----------



## Gracie

Not in the lounge!!


----------



## WelfareQueen

Avatar4321 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense a great deal of negativity has arisen... over nothing.  Let there be peace instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to avoid negativity, I'd avoid people. Particularly here. Sadly, there are alot of negative people around.
Click to expand...




Come on man...you are not negative.  There are plenty of cool people around here.  She'll figure it out...but the Lounge is a good place to start.


----------



## Avatar4321

WelfareQueen said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense a great deal of negativity has arisen... over nothing.  Let there be peace instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to avoid negativity, I'd avoid people. Particularly here. Sadly, there are alot of negative people around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man...you are not negative.  There are plenty of cool people around here.  She'll figure it out...but the Lounge is a good place to start.
Click to expand...


Not everyone would agree with you there.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

[ame=http://youtu.be/bD2OsPy73gU]Opeth-Deliverance with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


Behold.  The anthem of my life.  Opeth- "Deliverance"


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Avatar4321 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to avoid negativity, I'd avoid people. Particularly here. Sadly, there are alot of negative people around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man...you are not negative.  There are plenty of cool people around here.  She'll figure it out...but the Lounge is a good place to start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone would agree with you there.
Click to expand...


----------



## flacaltenn

Eyore is my muse.  Ive studied his social skills and live by his wisdom...


----------



## WelfareQueen

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Opeth-Deliverance with lyrics - YouTube
> 
> 
> Behold.  The anthem of my life.  Opeth- "Deliverance"





They remind me a bit of Chevelle.  Love this song (and most of the songs by them actually).


----------



## Statistikhengst

Gracie said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Even the mods are nice.  Kudos to your forum...
> 
> [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]
> You've been nothing but cool so far.  Thanks  Don't worry though, I'll survive the more hardcore discussions.  Topics concerning religion, morality, and spirituality, my primary interests here, tend to attract alot of hate, but I can't let that prevent me from posting and reading people's thoughts on those subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Tonight, I am going to pull an Animal Spirit Messenger card for this joint. Bad vibes lately. Maybe an animal has a good message for all of us.
> 
> Come on by Cheers. I think I have a job for ya. I really want Trixxie fired.
Click to expand...



 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION], my dear:

Trixxie stays!!!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I'm sorry to those of you who consider me mean, f***ed up, or dangerous.  If we disagree on something it doesn't mean we have to hate each other :-(


----------



## Ropey

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I'm sorry to those of you who consider me mean, f***ed up, or dangerous.  If we disagree on something it doesn't mean we have to hate each other :-(


----------



## Jarlaxle

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I'm sorry to those of you who consider me mean, f***ed up, or dangerous.  If we disagree on something it doesn't mean we have to hate each other :-(



Mean, f'ed up, and/or dangerous?  

*looks around*

Are you my wife? 

*ducks and runs*


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Jarlaxle said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to those of you who consider me mean, f***ed up, or dangerous.  If we disagree on something it doesn't mean we have to hate each other :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean, f'ed up, and/or dangerous?
> 
> *looks around*
> 
> Are you my wife?
> 
> *ducks and runs*
Click to expand...







No.  There is a way you can grant me ownership of your soul, if you like.  It requires a very specific ritual...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Sorry, but I am not married to Hudson Leick.


----------



## Sallow

Welcome.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Jarlaxle said:


> Sorry, but I am not married to Hudson Leick.



I wish I could do the fire thing like Callisto does and just magickly appear wherever I desire.  I'd constantly appear in Egypt, Greece, the Amazon, Hawaii, Teotihuacan, Chichen Itza, the Vatican, Mecca, Jerusalem... all over the Southwest US... and numerous other places.  I'd be appearing at ancient Temples, Pyramids, Ziggurats, monolithic monuments, mountain peaks, subterranean caves, and all over the world's deserts...


----------



## Jarlaxle

I think my wife would rather just ride her motorcycle.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Jarlaxle said:


> I think my wife would rather just ride her motorcycle.



Sounds like "your wife" and I have a lot in common.  If she exists


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Back to some Progressive Death Metal... 'cause this is *my* introductory topic and 'tis an excellent way to see into my world...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDBykpSXsSE]Opeth - Ghost of Perdition (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

*Devil* cracked the earthly shell, *foretold she was the one...*

Blew hope into the room, and said *"You have to live before you die young!"*


----------



## Jarlaxle

Never liked much metal, especially death metal.  I like music that DOESN'T make me want to jam an ice pick through my eardrums.  Closest I get is arena rock.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbo0KGGKw4o]Opeth-The Twilight is my Robe - YouTube[/ame]

Opeth- The Twilight is my Robe


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Note:  I don't accept friend requests.  Its nothing personal.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GchEVSx9XEA]Rihanna - We Found Love (Audio) ft. Calvin Harris - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AquaAthena said:


> Hello Ashtara,
> 
> I found your introduction to be most interesting and can't wait to join you in good-times, on our Forums.



ditto.could not have said it better myself.

welcome aboard ashley and nice to meet you.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

9/11 inside job said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ashtara,
> 
> I found your introduction to be most interesting and can't wait to join you in good-times, on our Forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ditto.could not have said it better myself.
> 
> welcome aboard ashley and nice to meet you.
Click to expand...


Thanks yo


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsG6Rm9CFqk]Opeth - Beneath The Mire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mephisto

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I have joined your forum, so, hello I guess.  I'm not a good or an evil person so chances are I am more understanding and tolerant to everybody than most humans.
> 
> I'm in my mid twenties, and I live a very athletic, spiritual, and sexual lifestyle.  I love nature, especially the desert, and especially at night.  I enjoy listening to Opeth, painting spiritual/ apocalyptic/ demonic/ angelic art,  and discussing religion, or whatever seems interesting at the moment.
> 
> You can call me Ashley or Ashtara.  I chose the pseudonym "Ashtara" by roughly combining my name with "Ishtar" and "Athena".  The mythology of those goddesses reflect a great deal about my own nature.
> 
> So... Peace.



Welcome.  I like Opeth also, and Nile, Kataklysm, Amon Amarth, Behomth, Dimmu, etc...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

There's music forum where we share video's.. Lot's of great rockers there..


----------

